# Clips for 'hidden clip' pens



## drgoretex (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking to have a go at 'hidden clip pens, wondering if anyone has a tip as to where to look for suitable clips.  Best, I assume will be clips with no ring on the top, or one that is very small and can be ground down...

Advice appreciated.

Ken


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

You can make a "groove" at the top of the barrel to hide the ring and then notch out where the clip comes out and use almost any clip.

There are very good tutorials both on this site and at http://www.penmakersguild.com that give step by step instructions on hiding the clip.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rstought (Oct 25, 2010)

A good place for clips is  http://penmakers.com/used.html


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 25, 2010)

Good find Bob.


----------



## TurnaPen (Oct 25, 2010)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/invisibleclipforjremperor.pdf
Check this also, Amos


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, folks.  Amos, interesting tutorial!  Though I gotta say, those laser engravers are hard to come by 

Ken


----------

